# New to me 65 Gallon tank, what can I fit?



## Jocarp (Jul 11, 2012)

Just to start off, I'm new to the forum and somewhat new to fish. When I was in high school I had a 20 long and a 55 g. I've had an oscar and a green terror cichlid among some other random fish. Anyway, I have purchased a 65 G. tank off Craigslist and I am trying to get it set up but really want to do it right. I got a Fluval 305 filter and the tank came with crushed coral, plants, stand etc. I cleaned all the hard water residue off with diluted vinegar and so I'm just trying to figure out what else needs to be done. My local pet shop is going to help me cycle the tank and test the water(they are very helpful and knowledgeable and have been around for at least 20 years). As for fish, I really like Jack Dempseys, Red Texas and Green Terror Cichlids. I want to put a pleco in the tank to keep it clean, and my fiance is basically ok with the whole plan because I said we can get some attractive fish. I have done research and know I cannot put all that in this size tank (or even close). I am just trying to figure out what I can do and different options for combinations. I would prefer to not just have one fish, but I also don't care much for a ton of little schooling fish. I like cichlids for their looks and temperment so please feel free to make suggestions. Sorry for the rambling, I'm just kind of shooting in the dark at this point other than knowing what I think looks good.

Thanks!


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Welcome!

It sounds like you are on the right track. :thumb:.

Others will have more specific advice, but in the mean time I recommend checking out some of the articles in the library - especially the Quick Reference and Aquarium Setup sections. There you will find 'cookie cutter' setups for different types of fish based origin and tank size, as well as information on cycling and just about everything else.

It sounds like you are into "New World" cichlids. I didn't recognize many of the species in the cookie cutters but... you can click on the links and check them out.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

It would be extremely helpful to know the dimensions of the aquarium as this will help in choosing your fish.


----------



## Jocarp (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry forgot to include that, it is 36" wide 18" deep and 21" tall. I have a 55 gallon that is 4'x1'x18" or something like that, surely it won't hold more? or would it since it is longer? I hope not cuz I just bought the 65 gal. with stand cuz it was cheaper than buying a stand for my 55 gal. I also dont have enough room to put the 55 gal.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

If i were you id get your own test kit, great that your LFS is going to help you but your going to need/want to do your own tests

The fish choice ill leave to others 

Good luck with your new tank


----------



## Jocarp (Jul 11, 2012)

Yea I agree Fusion, I will get my own kit to monitor the tank. They are mainly helping me get it cycled and set up.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Unfortunately length is the most important dimension when stocking... That being said, let's see what Deeda comes back with.

It sounds like you are mostly interested in New World cichlids so you might try posting for stocking suggestions in that section. They are, in general, larger than africans though... and you can get plenty of color and action with africans so... ah the choices!


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

Dawg2021 is correction. Length is the most important part when determining stocking options. Your tank is only 3ft long and is closer in size to a 40G breeder even tho it holds 58 gallons of water. Look at some of the cookie cutter options on this site for 30 and 40 gallon tanks.


----------



## Jocarp (Jul 11, 2012)

Dang it, I have a 55 gallon tank already and got the 65 because it was the same price on CL with a stand as getting a stand for my 55. so now I am out the $150 for the tank/stand and in the same boat basically. Trying to see if anyone will trade me a 55 stand for the 65 and stand on CL now. I'm still trying to get suggestions on what I can fit in these though.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

If you're going to keep the 55, check the cookie cutters for stocking a 55. The extra foot of length will make a difference.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_55g.php

You can also check the Profiles section to see what type of fish you're really interested in, "African" or "New World" (the species you mention in your original post are New World - both Central and South American), then post in those forums for a wider range of replies.

I think in a 55 you're looking for fish that top out at 6" or less and aren't 'over the top' aggressive.


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

Jocarp said:


> Dang it, I have a 55 gallon tank already and got the 65 because it was the same price on CL with a stand as getting a stand for my 55. so now I am out the $150 for the tank/stand and in the same boat basically. Trying to see if anyone will trade me a 55 stand for the 65 and stand on CL now. I'm still trying to get suggestions on what I can fit in these though.


You might be better off just selling it on CL. More ppl have cash than 55G stands they are willing to trade. Sell it and put the money towards a stand.


----------



## Jocarp (Jul 11, 2012)

I found someone who will trade me a 55 gallon with stand for my 65 with stand. How much difference will it make to have the extra foot in length versus a 65 that is 36"w x 18"d x 24"t? It also helps me cuz his has a hood and mine does not. I'm just trying to make sure I don't take another step backwards.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

The extra foot is really really beneficial. Almost a third more length. To quantify, check out the cookie cutters for a 55 relative to a 3' tank - lots more options.


----------



## Jocarp (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok I'm gonna go ahead and swap him tanks. Thanks for all the help! Saved me a lot of grief down the road!


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

Jocarp said:


> I found someone who will trade me a 55 gallon with stand for my 65 with stand. How much difference will it make to have the extra foot in length versus a 65 that is 36"w x 18"d x 24"t? It also helps me cuz his has a hood and mine does not. I'm just trying to make sure I don't take another step backwards.


Yes, this will be a nice upgrade. 55's are nice tanks!


----------



## Jocarp (Jul 11, 2012)

So once I get it today I'm going to get water from my LFS so it is already dechlorinated and get the filter, heaters and everything running. What is the absolute fastest way to cycle the tank? This project has taken a lot longer than I expected to this point and I want to get it going so my fiancé is stills excited about it as I am. Thanks again for all the help! You all have really helped me out!


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

The absolute fastest way is to use seeded filter media (filter material from an established filter that has plenty of beneficial bacteria growing on it). You might ask the lfs if they can spare any? If you can get enough seeded media in your canister, your tank _should_ be immediately ready for fish. Of course I would still wait a day or so and test the water.

Really your only other options are some Dr Tim's bottled bacteria or taking the long route.


----------



## Jocarp (Jul 11, 2012)

I ordered Dr. Tim's one and only today and will get conditioned water from my LFS tonight so the heaters can get going as well as the filter. Is crushed coral ok to use as a substrate for the bottom or should it just be mixed in? I thought I saw somewhere it will change the pH


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Well if your keeping new worlds then I wouldn't use crushed coral as it does raise the PH and new worlds for the most part like a lower PH. Look into PFS (pool filter sand) or play sand, if your going to use a HOB filter go with PFS but if your going to run a canister IMO play sand looks 100% better.


----------



## Jocarp (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm using a Fluval 305 Canister filter. What do you mean by play sand? Just trying to get everything right and limit my trips to my LFS. I'm going to return the crushed coral, but is the sand they have at the LFS like petsmart or others what I'm looking for? It is pretty expensive compared to gravel.


----------



## hauntingurcoma (Dec 19, 2011)

Get pool filter sand.It cleans out very easy and quick.You can get a 50 LB bag at Home Depot for $5.48 plus tax and it will be a good 2.5 inch thick layer.


----------



## Jocarp (Jul 11, 2012)

I guess my only question is what is the difference between pool filter sand and play sand? The price of either sound great to me, just trying to figure out the dofference


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Play sand is a lot finer and gets kicked up by your fish easy and can get into your HOB filters and kill them, but it has a more natural look and texture to it. PFS has larger grains so it wont get kicked up by your fish, but IMO it has a plan color and even texture to it which looks bad. 
IF YOUR RUNNING A HOB DONT USE PLAY SAND, UNLESS YOU GOT THE $$ TO REPLACE IMPELLER SHAFT EVERY 2 MONTHS.


----------



## Jocarp (Jul 11, 2012)

So since I'm using a fluval 305 canister filter will play sand get kicked up and kill my filter? I don't want to be replacing parts all the time, but if it's only an issue for hob filters I'll go with it


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Yea canister filters won't be affected by sand as the water is filtered before it goes threw the impeller. Just make sure to clean it real well before you add it to your tank.


----------

